# Grand but cruel



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

parsed from another board

http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/02/grand-yet-cruel.html

what douchenozzle decided this was a good idea?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Upsetting really, but not much different than a few hundred feeders in a 40g tank, which is also upsetting.

Pretty much is a good representation of the attitudes of wealth the world over (not just of Chinese): If you can make a spectacle of it and you can pay for it, life is expendable.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Upsetting really, but not much different than a few hundred feeders in a 40g tank, which is also upsetting.
> 
> Pretty much is a good representation of the attitudes of wealth the world over (not just of Chinese): If you can make a spectacle of it and you can pay for it, life is expendable.


True dat. My dad is a WWII vet and he's always said that life is cheap, especially human life. Not that HE believes that human life was cheap; it was just an observation based on his life experiences and reading the paper and watching the news on tv.

Sad really but in many ways I do have to agree with him. Just look at Africa; no oil so who gives a darn? After so many millennium, have we really learned anything?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

both good points, next we'll see people turning feeder fish into fuel.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

redclove said:


> both good points, next we'll see people turning feeder fish into fuel.


Sure, why not? We could gather all the food in the world and put it into bio converters to create ethenal to run our cars and factories that make our toys. Food? Who needs it? We're all too fat anyway.

God, how f'in stupid is that?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well reductios and other musings into economic and social practices and the morality of our entertainment aside, it's still a stupid idea.

People are stupid, and never will it cease.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Emmet Brown had it right, run your cars on garbage!

where we are going, we don't need roads..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have to agreed. This is really stupid.
But then again, we are talking about China here. Human right is a issue, human life is cheap and well ...
This just remind me of the news of an illegal infant that died and was left in a ditch on the road and hundreds of people would walk by without even taking a glance at it or find out if she/he was alive or do some f'ng shit about it.
... OK, I have to stop or I'll get really upset of this again ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

